# Mez No boot Funk.



## jsmrp55 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is my first Samsung device. I have been using roms on the Optimus S for about 2 years now. I'm only using the Mez on CM10 for music and internet over WIFI. The Mez died at work and i plugged it up. Came back to it and it was on the Samsung boot screen. Pulled battey and Samsung bootloop. I tried to flash it back to stock and all I get when I flash in odin is recovery with dev/block errors and when I try to flash CM7 on CWM it reboots. I'm stuck, I want to get it to boot again.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

jsmrp55 said:


> This is my first Samsung device. I have been using roms on the Optimus S for about 2 years now. I'm only using the Mez on CM10 for music and internet over WIFI. The Mez died at work and i plugged it up. Came back to it and it was on the Samsung boot screen. Pulled battey and Samsung bootloop. I tried to flash it back to stock and all I get when I flash in odin is recovery with dev/block errors and when I try to flash CM7 on CWM it reboots. I'm stuck, I want to get it to boot again.


i suggest fully reading the post about getting back to stock before trying anything else, unless you want to hold down all your papers with the samsung mesmerize paper weight. trust me we have all been there, and that experience is posted here in the forums to shed some light for you.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Find the atlas pit and the full flash with repartician checked in odin you'll be good too go









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

